# What do people think of what I've been told



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

There is a guy around my town whom I kind of know. I have a bitch that's 1.5 years old and he has a male that's 1 year old.

He has said to me once or twice that they should mate to get some pups of which I have no interest in. He's just mentioned it and isn't putting any pressure on or anything.

I met him a while ago and he said that it's good for them to have pups once anyway to allow them to be what they are for - a mother. It's a part of them.

What do people think about this?

Thanks.


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm thinking of neutering her but I'm waiting until shes two...


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

gsdemack said:


> There is a guy around my town whom I kind of know. I have a bitch that's 1.5 years old and he has a male that's 1 year old.
> 
> He has said to me once or twice that they should mate to get some pups of which I have no interest in. He's just mentioned it and isn't putting any pressure on or anything.
> 
> ...


I think he's just trying to talk you into it. Be careful--I don't know if he would be this unscrupulous, but I once had a man throw his female over our fence when she was in heat, but my male's recall was rock solid, and I called him to me, took him inside. I went back outside and told the jerk he'd better get his dog and if he did it again, I'd pick her up and deliver her to the pound myself (I wouldn't really, but he wouldn't see her again!).

What I do know... I had a female whose hips were marginal, and her breeder asked me to let her go through at least her first heat period before I OFA'd her (I was going to spay her anyway). She felt that the benefit of the hormones might help her hips tighten up a bit (as it was she OFA'd only fair). As far as having a litter of puppies, hmm, I just don't think that's going to make a bit of difference to her. It's up to you to make her life enjoyable, puppies or not.

Susan


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's wrong.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Holy crap some crazy threw his female over the fence to mate  thats insane. Poor girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I would just keep saying no.

The way I see it he just wants to make money....and you take a lot of the risk and work as the owner of the bitch....you would be the one whelping and caring for the pups....you could lose your dog plus any puppies if things went bad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

This guy around town is a nut. Female shepherds don't need to have actual puppies to express their nurturing side. 

Morgan had a huge collection of stuffed animals that were her puppies, the boys were always in HUGE trouble if they messed with Morgan's babies.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

gsdemack said:


> There is a guy around my town whom I kind of know. I have a bitch that's 1.5 years old and he has a male that's 1 year old.
> 
> He has said to me once or twice that they should mate to get some pups of which I have no interest in. He's just mentioned it and isn't putting any pressure on or anything.
> 
> ...


Just tell him that you couldn't take the heat cycle and got her spayed. 

Having puppies is awesome. Hearing a baby-puppy cry that first time, smelling puppy breath, holding them close to you and petting their clean fur. Feeling their tiny heart beat in your hand. Watching your bitch know instinctively how to clean and care for her puppies. It is special. 

It is also a lot of work, responsibility, anxiety, and it can be a lot of heartache. 

30% of full term puppies die within the first week. They do not all die at birth. Sometimes you watch them struggle, and try to keep them going, and keep moving them onto the bitch, and they still don't thrive. You rush them to the vet, and sometimes they don't know what they are doing with baby-puppies either. Sometimes after all that, you lose the puppy anyway. 

Losing a puppy that you knew for 1-3 days isn't easy, but it is nothing to losing your bitch. And why? Because some fellow on the street says that a bitch ought to experience motherhood? Well, then tell him to go out and buy himself a bitch and to leave yours alone.

The work, anxiety, and heartbreak is ALL on the bitch owner, and the bitch. The dog owner spends 45 minutes to and hour during the mating, maybe 1-3 times, and then he is done. Sure he wants YOU to have a litter of puppies with his awesome dog. 

Having a litter of puppies sounds great until you think about what it entails. If you really aren't that interested, than by no means let anyone talk you into it. You have to be totally committed to the idea to risk your bitch, and then to follow through with all of the puppies, until you find each of them a suitable home.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

gsdemack said:


> it's good for them to have pups once anyway to allow them to be what they are for - a mother. It's a part of them.


This is not true; a dog does not need to have puppies to live a fulfilling life... that's not what they are "for." Dogs don't exist solely to make more dogs... comments like that creep me out a bit honestly


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have a little black BC/Chow that I got from a shelter in Oh - someone brought her in with her puppies, and they were all adopted out, and she stayed and stayed, and was put on the to be killed list. I had been watching them on Petfinder, because she was so cute, and the puppies were so ugly. So I adopted her and for months if we saw black puppies anywhere, she would beeline to them, try to flip them over and check them out. We were not popular in the puppy class we took, understandably so. But it was incredibly sad to see this dog seeking out her long gone, far away puppies - so yeah, I don't think it is necessary, or sometimes even mentally (as well as physically) healthy for a female to have a litter. 

I foster puppies and my females get their fill that way. And there are a couple/three who totally have no interest in getting their fill!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It's part of us, too, but that doesn't mean a woman can't have a fulfilling life if she has no children :crazy:


----------

